# Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2012)

*Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Opera 12.0 für Windows, Mac und Linux steht auf der Website zum Download zur Verfügung.
Zum Umfang gehören 64-Bit Versionen die eine bessere Perfoamnce bieten sollen als die 32-Bit Versionen. Weiterhin werden Plug-Ins aus dem Browser als eigene Prozesse ausgelagert, was vielen schon von Firefox und Chrome bekannt sein sollte. Die Vorteile davon liegen auf der Hand: Beim Absturz eines Plug-in stürzt nicht direkt der ganze Browser ab.
Weiterhin gibt es eine experimentelle Unterstützung der Hardware-Unterstützung für die Grafikbeschleunigung, dessen Nutzunung in einem Artikel des Herstellers beschrieben wird.
Überarbeitet wurde auch das Label neben dem Adressfeld, welches nun deutlicher über die Sicherheit und den Datenschutz der besuchten Websites informiert. 
Andere Änderungen sind beispielweise die "Do not Track Funktion", die heise online | IT-News, c't, iX, Technology Review, Telepolis bereits in einem Artikel behandelt hat.

Optische Änderungen gibt es duch die neuen Themes, die dem Nutzer die Möglichkeit geben seinen Browser zu personalisieren.

Das einige Funktionen wegfallen sollen wurde im Vorfeld auch von Opera Software angekündigt
Dazu zählen die Funktionen der eingebaute Server Opera Unite, Widgets sowie Spracherkennung, VoiceXML und Text2Speech nicht mehr. 

Changelog

Quelle

Download

Eigene Meinung:
Direkt ausprobiert und grade am Laufen. Praktisch ist das Auslagern der Plug-ins. Einerseits wird der Browser damit stabiler, andererseits werden die Prozesse auch geteilt, was praktisch für die Speicheraufteilung ist.
Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich bisher noch keine vorweisen, die neue Version des Browsers macht allerdings einen guten ersten Eindruck auf mich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Na sowas, das hatte ich ja eigentlich erst in Monaten erwartet 
Hast du ne Ahnung ob ich das einfach über mein opera 11.64 drüberinstallieren kann, ohne dass es meine Email-konten vernichtet? ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Also bei mir gings ohne Probleme...alle Sites etc waren noch da. 
Wenns bei den Updates vorher auch ging würde ich davon ausgehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Jo, hat geklappt. Allerdings wurde bei mir offenbar die 32bit-Version installiert... jetzt versuche ich gerade das zu ändern.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Naja ich hatte zunächst nicht mitbekommen das man das gesondert machen muss und hab nun wohl auch die 32-Bit Version.
Kannst mir ja über deine Änderungsversuche berichten.


----------



## Aggrotyp (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

opera gibts auch noch? hab ihn vor ca. 10 jahren benutzt und seit dem auch nicht vermisst.
ich glaube nicht dass er mit firefox oder chrome mithalten kann, lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Ich hab jetzt die 64bit-Version - scheint aber noch beta zu sein, das Programm erscheint schon im Startmenü als "opera 12.00 1465"


----------



## exa (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> opera gibts auch noch? hab ihn vor ca. 10 jahren benutzt und seit dem auch nicht vermisst.
> ich glaube nicht dass er mit firefox oder chrome mithalten kann, lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


 

Er kann, und zwar schon immer... alles andere ist subjektiv, jeder wie er will...


----------



## OdlG (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

nutze seit wenigen wochen immer die Beta und habe daher schon einen vorgeschmack auf version 12 bekommen. opera-typisch ein komfortabler und flinker browser


----------



## Westcoast (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

opera ist recht flott, hatte früher immer beim seitenladen probleme, manches wurde nicht angezeigt. nutze momentan google chrome und mozilla, je nach laune.


----------



## Marule (15. Juni 2012)

er hatte in Version 10 viele flashprobleme...und er hat kein so guten adblocker (adblock Plus) wie firefox....oder gibts das inzwischen??


----------



## Noctua (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> opera gibts auch noch? hab ihn vor ca. 10 jahren benutzt und seit dem auch nicht vermisst.
> ich glaube nicht dass er mit firefox oder chrome mithalten kann, lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


Mithalten? Bei den wichtigsten Funktionen der letzten Jahre war Opera Vorreiter! Firefox, Chrome und IE haben doch vieles nur nachgemacht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Also ich hatte nie irgendwelche probleme mit ads, der adblocker von Opera macht seine arbeit generell ganz gut, ob jetzt besser oder schlechter als adblock+ unter Firefox kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen, weil ich kein FF benutze ^^

Finde es gut, dass die plugins ausgelagert werden einen eigenen tread bekommen. dann hört hoffentlich auch mein "Video Green Screen Opera Crashs Syndrome" auf.

Schade allerdings um Opera Unite. Ich fand die Serverfunktionen und den DNS Updater ungemein praktisch. Naja, wenigstens bleibt mir ja noch Dragonfly



Marule schrieb:


> er hatte in Version 10 viele flashprobleme...und er hat kein so guten adblocker (adblock Plus) wie firefox....oder gibts das inzwischen??



Ja, als Widget gab's den jedenfalls mal. Aber wenn die Widgets abgeschafft werden fällt der dann ja auch weg


----------



## Xarxes (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ja, als Widget gab's den jedenfalls mal. Aber wenn die Widgets abgeschafft werden fällt der dann ja auch weg


 
Ich glaube du verwechselst die Widgets mit den Addons. Die (Addons) bleiben natürlich weiterhin erhalten und somit auch die Werbeblocker. Wobei ich diese noch nie genutzt habe. Aufdringliche Werbung wird von mir mit dem integrierten Contentblocker gesperrt. Der reicht mir vollkommen


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Sorry, stimmt, hab dies mit den Extensions verwechselt ^^

Aber wie du schon sagst, der integrierte Contentblocker macht seine Sache gut und reicht imho vollkommen aus


----------



## Manwiththegum (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Ich benutze schon seit einiger Zeit die alpha Version von Opera 12, dann über beta und jetzt die Finale Version. Ich muss sagen das ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden bin, (nutze die 64Bit version). Er ist performanter, und auch kompatibler mit den Web-Sites als seine Vorgänger(nutze Opera seit Version 8).
Was ich bisher auch noch in keinem der anderen "großen" Browser gefunden habe, ist die Möglichkeit, Lesezeichen links an den Rand einzubinden.
Also für mich ist Opera schon seid Jahren der Browser, aber das ist wie bei allem Geschmackssache.

Ich sage einfach nur Top!


----------



## Marule (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

denn hoffe ich mal man kann wie bei ff zb. werbe komplett blocken kann samt frame....zb. wenn man mit mouseover drüberfährt und denn ein kleines blockenschild kommt und dieser blocker mitlernt..

denn steige ich sofort wieder um


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Jahrelang hatte ich nur die Modifizierte uri filter benutzt war vollkommen ausreichend 


Opera 10.60 wird nochmals schneller - ComputerBase Forum


Adblock ist seit der Einführung von Erweiterung drauf, ist  ganz brauchbar.



Aber das beste das O ist immer noch Rot und nicht Blau  hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Benutze eigentlich nur Opera. Und das schon seit bestimmt zwei Jahren. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Ich benutze seit fast 10 Jahren praktisch ausschließlich Opera


----------



## ad_ (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Wird wohl Zeit um Opera mal auszuprobieren


----------



## twentythree (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Version 12 ist echt der Hammer!
Mal abgesehen von den genannten Features sind auch für Web Developer feine Sachen hinzugekommen.
Da hinkt er ja generell immer ein bisschen nach, der Opera.

Jetzt gibts endlich Drag&Drop (File API), keyframe animations (prefixed), und und und.
Das beste allerdings ist, dass *endlich* der seit Opera 11.60 auftretende base-Bug (hier) beseitigt wurde.
Bei der 12er beta war das ja leider noch nicht der Fall.


----------



## Sloth (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die 64bit-Version - scheint aber noch beta zu sein, das Programm erscheint schon im Startmenü als "opera 12.00 1465"


Opera Next (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
Dieser Version kam kurz vorher, hier gibts die Final:
Opera (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Da hab ich Horst offenbar genau die falsche Version genommen, von Chip ist meine nämlich auch ^^


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Nur Skygo lief die ganze3 Zeit nicht damit. Müsste ich mal checken, obs bei der neuesten Version jetzt funzt. Für Skygo muss ich immer IE nehmen. Wäre nett, wenn das mit Opera jetzt klappen würde.


----------



## FKY2000 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

hey, dachte immer ich bin einer der ganz wenigen militanten Opera-user !!

Opera rules !! Ob für Android oder auf dem Rechner !!


----------



## RedBrain (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Von Feuerfuchs 12 auf Opera 12.

Das fühlt sich angenehmer an. ._.

Und endlich 64bit! 
Ich finde es schade, warum Mozilla diesen Feuerfuchs keine 64bit Version ausspuckt.

EDIT: Ich verwende auch Opera Mini für Symbian. (Nokia 6800 Xpressmusic)


----------



## Noctua (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nur Skygo lief die ganze3 Zeit nicht damit. Müsste ich mal checken, obs bei der neuesten Version jetzt funzt. Für Skygo muss ich immer IE nehmen. Wäre nett, wenn das mit Opera jetzt klappen würde.


 
Schon mal versucht Opera auf dieser Seite als IE auszugeben? Bei der Asus-Seite funktiert dann alles tadellos.

@FKY2000: Nicht nur du 
Ich nutze Opera seit der 6er Version und habe mittlerweile einige davon überzeugen können. Selbst meine Mutter will ich ihn nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Marule (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

jo...hab ich seit 1,5 jahren jetzt auch wieder drauf....einfach genial wieder...fühlt sich iwie schneller als ff an


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



Noctua schrieb:


> Schon mal versucht Opera auf dieser Seite als IE auszugeben? Bei der Asus-Seite funktiert dann alles tadellos.


 
Und wie mache ich das bitte?


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

rechtsklick auf die Seite " Seiten Spezifische Einstellungen" -> "Netzwerk"


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Info aus Winfuture.


> Ebenfalls neu sind Hardwarebeschleunigung und WebGL, allerdings sind diese beiden Funktionen von Haus aus deaktiviert und müssen vom Nutzer erst manuell eingeschaltet werden. Dies geschieht, indem man in die Adressleiste opera:config eingibt und in den dortigen Einstellungen Enable Hardware Acceleration bzw. Enable WebGL auswählt. Den Status dieser Funktionen kann man übrigens unter opera:gpu überprüfen.


Enable Hardware Acceleration *eine 1 rein*
Enable WebGL *eine 1 rein*
Danach Opera neu starten. 
Habe es getestet und:
1. Opera startet deutlich schneller und läd 30 Seiten extrem kürzer
2. Videos laufen unter DX10.1
3. Alles macht jetzt wirklich VGA und CPU zusammen. 

Daher mein


----------



## Xagi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

...ich benutz opera schon ewig,wäre super wenn die android version mal stabil laufen würde^^ na ja,falls es nich an meinem Telefon liegt


----------



## Seabound (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



poiu schrieb:


> rechtsklick auf die Seite " Seiten Spezifische Einstellungen" -> "Netzwerk"



Ah cool, danke! Aber grad getestet, Skygo läuft ohne Probleme mit der neusten Version von Opera ohne irgendwas umzustellen. Trotdem danke!


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Info aus Winfuture.
> 
> Enable Hardware Acceleration *eine 1 rein*
> Enable WebGL *eine 1 rein*
> ...


 
Ich habs mal getestet, aber da meine Graka dann alle Paar Sekunden in den höheren 2d- oder sogar in den 3d-Modus hochschaltet, hab ichs wieder abgedreht.


----------



## Sauerland (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Also ich kann bei meiner Graka nicht feststellen, dass die ständig zwischen 2 bzw. 3D wechselt. Ha noch einen Radeon 48xx drin.

Ansonsten kann ich bisher nichts negatives über 12er Opera sagen.

Die Vorgänger Version hat übrigens automatisch die neue 12er Version als Update gemeldet und wollte dann das laden. Da ich vorher die 32Bit Version drauf hatte, hab ich mir die 64Bit extra geladen und installiert.

Gruß


----------



## Dolomedes (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> opera gibts auch noch? hab ihn vor ca. 10 jahren benutzt und seit dem auch nicht vermisst.
> ich glaube nicht dass er mit firefox oder chrome mithalten kann, lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.



Ging mir mit Firefox so, Googles Chrome würd ich mir gar nicht erst installieren, aber das ist jedem seine Sache


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Hab jetzt mittlerweile seit nem Tag die 64 Bit Version am laufen. 
Import der alten Lesezeichen funktionierte Problemlos und auch sonst keine Probleme mit Erweiterungen und sonstigen. Kommt mir gefühlt etwas schneller vor, was auch daran liegen kann das ich ca. 100-150 Tabs des 32 bit browsers gelesen hab bevor ich sie mitnehme. Bisher funktioniert mit alles ohne Probleme und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab gefühlt auch weniger Abstürze.


----------



## Tony-S (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



exa schrieb:


> Er kann, und zwar schon immer... alles andere ist subjektiv, jeder wie er will...


 
Es bleibt aber dabei das er einfach oft nur Mist darstellt. Mit Google Diensten kann er auch nicht so wirklich, der Chat bei Google Plus geht bspw. nicht die Preview Bilder unter Google Bilder ebenso nicht. Das liegt ja laut Opera daran, das Google nicht so richtig mit ihnen zusammenarbeit um das zu beheben - aber mal im Ernst wenn sowas notwendig ist sagt das schon gut was über den Browser aus. Ich hab Opera auch lange genug genutzt um mir ein relativ gefestigtes Urteil bilden zu dürfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung:
> Direkt ausprobiert und grade am Laufen. Praktisch ist das Auslagern der Plug-ins. Einerseits wird der Browser damit stabiler, andererseits werden die Prozesse auch geteilt, was praktisch für die Speicheraufteilung ist.



In wie viele Prozesse teilt sich das? Einer pro Browser Plug-In (z.B. "Flash") oder einer pro Website Plug-In (FlashWerbung1, Flashwerbung2, Flashinterface, ....)?




bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Aber wie du schon sagst, der integrierte Contentblocker macht seine Sache gut und reicht imho vollkommen aus



Für Leute, die keinen HTML-Code lesen können, kann es aber ziemlich nervig sein, die nervigeren Werbeformen damit kaltzustellen. Wenn man dann auf externe Listen zurückgreifen muss, ist er unbequemer, als Adblock, der das automatisch macht.




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mittlerweile seit nem Tag die 64 Bit Version am laufen.
> Import der alten Lesezeichen funktionierte Problemlos und auch sonst keine Probleme mit Erweiterungen und sonstigen. Kommt mir gefühlt etwas schneller vor, was auch daran liegen kann das ich ca. 100-150 Tabs des 32 bit browsers gelesen hab bevor ich sie mitnehme. Bisher funktioniert mit alles ohne Probleme und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab gefühlt auch weniger Abstürze.


 
Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Art Kombi-/USBinstallation, die die gleichen Benutzerdaten verwenden kann? Ich habe (gerade bei Opera=Mail) immer gerne die Möglichkeit, die Installation auch unter anderen Betriebssystemen und im Extremfall an anderen Rechnern zu öffnen. Da müsste dann aber die 32er exe auf den Profilordner zugreifen.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Also ich hab im Task Manager 2 Prozesse. Einen für Opera, einen für Opera Plug ins.

Zur letzten Frage: Soweit ich das bisher sehe gibt es keinen Austausch von 32 und 64 Bit Variante, was natürlich schade ist sofern ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## pain_suckz (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Bei mir startet BF3 nicht mehr bei der 64er Variante ?!


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



pain_suckz schrieb:


> Bei mir startet BF3 nicht mehr bei der 64er Variante ?!


 
Du sollst es ja nicht im Browser starten


----------



## PC GAMER (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Ich nutze jetzt Opera 12 seit 4 Tagen, es gefällt mir auch richtig gut, aber kann es sein das Opera denn Flash-Player nicht mag ? Auf Youtube kann man kaum die Minuten zeit verändern.


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habs mal getestet, aber da meine Graka dann alle Paar Sekunden in den höheren 2d- oder sogar in den 3d-Modus hochschaltet, hab ichs wieder abgedreht.


 

kann ich bestätigen. Mir isses aber egal. Ich lasse es an!


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen. Mir isses aber egal. Ich lasse es an!


 
Neben der Last auf die Grafikkarte hab ich aber keinerlei Verbesserung festgestellt, also wozu unnütz die Luft noch weiter aufheizen? ^^


----------



## PC GAMER (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Neben der Last auf die Grafikkarte hab ich aber keinerlei Verbesserung festgestellt, also wozu unnütz die Luft noch weiter aufheizen? ^^


 
Das ist die Winter Heizkostenspar-funktion


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Neben der Last auf die Grafikkarte hab ich aber keinerlei Verbesserung festgestellt, also wozu unnütz die Luft noch weiter aufheizen? ^^



Richtig. Aber zum  Ausstellen bin ich halt einfach zu faul...


----------



## hucky1302 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*



Tony-S schrieb:


> Es bleibt aber dabei das er einfach oft nur Mist darstellt. Mit Google Diensten kann er auch nicht so wirklich, der Chat bei Google Plus geht bspw. nicht die Preview Bilder unter Google Bilder ebenso nicht.


 


PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich nutze jetzt Opera 12 seit 4 Tagen, es gefällt mir auch richtig gut, aber kann es sein das Opera denn Flash-Player nicht mag ? Auf Youtube kann man kaum die Minuten zeit verändern.


 
Also diese Probleme kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir funktioniert die Bildervorschau bei Google sowie auch bei Youtube das springen zu einem bestimmten Zeitabschnitt.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

So, jetzt ist mir doch was aufgefallen, was mit O-12 nicht funzt. Die optische Erkennung des Tangenerators beim Online-Banking geht nicht. Muss ich auf IE umsteigen dafür, was ziemlich nervt. Auch finde ich beim IE irgendwie das Schriftbild feiner. Is mir aufgefallen, wegen dem Online Banking.


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

hm geht bei mir wunderbar...

auf die größe geachtet? (die ist ja verstellbar)


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Opera 12.0 final veröffentlicht*

Das ist ja das Problem. Der Balken ist ganz schmal. Ich kann aber nur die Breite einstellen, nicht die Höhe.


----------

